# Onlive Controller?



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

So has anyone ordered the new bluetooth online controller or had a chance to try one yet? I know there are a number floating around out there...

http://www.onlive.com/mobile

I've been contemplating it but a $50 controller seems a little steep for a $100 tablet.







Especially when I'm not even sure it will work properly.


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine is arriving on Monday. Apparently tablets need Honeycomb or up so it should definitely work with ICS. Will report back on Monday though.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd be interested in seeing if a sixaxis or regular bluetooth controller will work.


----------



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

The onlive controller will work with gingerbread and later. It will ony work with the onlive client.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

The sixaxis works with the controller app.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Its not a $100 dollar tablet. I would say its still a $499 tablet at a reduced price. The functionality of the device itself is still amazing and a great deal at $100. You're seeing performance of other android devices for $100 or $139 in either case in the HPTP. I think the $50 is worth it. Considering te price drop on the device itself. You WILL NOT find a tablet at this price with equal performance. The sixasis although is only good for games that have changable buttons.. its a little lame considering the amount of games there are and the onlive app is not working so good on the TP the resolution is wierd.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

i'd think about getting it not just for the tablet but because my phone has a mini hdmi to plug into my tv, and i can install the desktop version on my media center which is on a 50 inch flat screen. or on my google tv







its a game system in a controller if u think about it, curious about online multiplayer play on this onlive system.


----------



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

Good point on the prices. I have a tendency to mistake price and value occasionally. 

suede, definitely keep us posted. I already have a micro console and it is awesome. I imagine the new controller would be at least as solid.


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

Well the controller arrived today but unfortunately it doesn't appear to work. I have it correctly synced to the touchpad but the onlive app doesn't seem to recognize it. I shall have another play around tonight but i can't think of a great deal of options to try and get it working. If anyone has any ideas i will be willing to try most things.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd suggest tweeting onlive (@onlive) to see if they can help you. They were pretty quick in responding to my questions when the app came out.


----------



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

Well that's disappointing.









They have a question form online too:

https://www.onlive.com/login?r=/pta/ask


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

OnLive have just updated their compatibility page to say tablets need Android 3.1 or higher. Looks like we definitely need to wait for ICS.

http://support.onlive.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/432/kw/universal


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Ouch. Well, at least you can play with the PS3 pad via Bluetooth for now. The touch profiles of the controller app makes configuration easy.


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

Which controller app do you mean?

Edit: Ah, sixaxis controller of course. Have you checked if the onlive app and sixaxis controller app play nicely together?


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah. You'll probably have to use the touchscreen for navigating the onlive menus, but gameplay is fine. I tried Lego Batman before the latest update that brought touch profiles. Once the dev fixes the screenshot issue (you can take a screen of the game to use as a background when placing buttons, but the function is borked right now) I'll set up the game again and play through it.


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

Great news, the onlive universal controller now works on the touchpad with CM9. Happy days!


----------

